# Boy names for 2 piggies!



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying to pick my brains for names, don't want anything cheesy, something cute and a bit different.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

What colour are they ?


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Not officially mine until I put my deposit down but he is one of the brothers...:blushing:

http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/09/0929/1614087-174m.jpg


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how cute is he................
How about bubble and sqeak.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah that is cute!

I love the colouring, I was so desperate to get them, I told them to take them off sale! 

It makes it even better that they are literally a couple of miles from me, I want them!


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

very cute

Bailey and JD

as in Baileys Irish Cream and Jack Daniels :001_tt2:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, my bf would love that! 

He went mad at me for arranging it then later on he was choosing names, men eh?!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

What do you think of Pickle and Pepper?


----------



## MadhouseMum (Sep 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Oh how cute is he................
> How about bubble and sqeak.


I like that too, but then I am biased as our two are named Bubbles and Squeak


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

my pairs were called cheeky and charlie, lily and rosie (no good to you though!) and danny and dougie (I was going through a McFly phase :blushing: ) and now i have a trio called sherrie, shandy and brandy :smilewinkgrin:

i normally name mine when i see them and then change their names loads of times before they normally stick! 

hope everything goes well


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

MadhouseMum said:


> I like that too, but then I am biased as our two are named Bubbles and Squeak


Two of ours are too. :laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! I guess I can only really decide once I set eyes on their little chops! 

Do they eventually know their names?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ours are called, Tilly, Milly, Maisie, Meg, Bubble, Squeak, Snowdrop and Iggy and the two males are called Nemo and Ginger.

What about Zig and Zag? :laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I had fish called Zig and Zag!

I was wanting something which will tie in with their colouring, which is why I thought of pepper but I can't really call the other salt. 

Pickle is cute but it is cuter than pepper and I don't want to feel bad on the one called Pepper! 

I might not even be able to tell them apart! :blushing:


----------

